
Codemarket – Call for Beta-Testers - codemarket
https://forms.gle/1GxBwNb6rSwNzh7Y8
======
codemarket
This built this with the goal to empower developers. Would love to hear inputs
from other developers.

------
codemarket
Hi, My name is Sumi. I built a platform that helps software engineers earn
extra cash by taking quick 1-1 support via emails and 15 mins phone calls
about software-related questions. I would love to have developers beta test
the platform and give inputs as to how to make it useful for developers.
Please fill out this form
[https://forms.gle/1GxBwNb6rSwNzh7Y8](https://forms.gle/1GxBwNb6rSwNzh7Y8) if
you are interested.

